# Magic Item Creator



## Troll Wizard (Dec 3, 2004)

The attached file is an excel spreadsheet that allows you to create scrolls, wands, staves, potions, weapons, and armor/shield per D&D 3.5 rule set.  It includes a "limited" wondrous item creator.  This alpha version is still in need of additional work, but I believe it has enough functionality that people can at least get some usefulness from it.

The wondrous item creator allows you to create the more basic wondrous item.  I did add a custom "spell" ability section, allowing you to create custom spell abilities.  Though please be forewarned that this function is rather limited and by no means replaces a player's and DM perspective on what is balanced for a wondrous item.  IMO spells of "instanteous" duration should not be made into wondrous items with use-activated and continuous activation methods.  This would avoid problems with True Strike, Cure Light Wounds, and many other spells being applied to use-activated and continuous magical items.

Update August 26, 2005
Well it’s been a while since I worked on this but I finally managed to get motivated to get something edited and revised.

All the edits/revisions/changes are in the wondrous item creator sheet.

Instead of one save, one AC, and one ability enhancement option now you can select up to 4 buffs from a long list of options in any kind of combination you wish
Instead of 2 skills now you can select up to 4 skills
I tweaked the custom ability creator a bit, not perfect - it really needs some more flexibility and definitely some kind of explanation in its proper use.

There is definitely room for improvement, but for the simple stuff it should work fine.  Eventually I want to be able to pull in a magical sword (or armor)  into the wondrous item and place secondary magical abilities on top of any existing +# enhancements... perhaps for the next version.
For the next version I believe I will "try" to finish creating a page where users can add their own special buffs, which automatically show up in the list of options.  I did attempt it within this version but unless you are familiar with Excel spreadsheets you can mess up the vlookup commands and therefore the equations.

Anyway enjoy, feedback is always welcomed and appreciated.

If you are interested D/L and review it, check it for any errors with the rules.  As always with magic items the DM has the final say on availability and price.  I am hopeful this will be a beneficial aid to DM and players.

Joe


----------



## Troll Wizard (Dec 7, 2004)

*Added Weapons to the Spreadsheet*

The D/L file (see first post) now allows you to create magical melee and ranged weapons.


----------



## silvermane (Dec 7, 2004)

Why are all monetary values displayed in British pounds?

For some reason, the "Bane" drop-down list only goes to "Humanoids, goblinoid".


----------



## Troll Wizard (Dec 8, 2004)

silvermane said:
			
		

> Why are all monetary values displayed in British pounds?
> 
> For some reason, the "Bane" drop-down list only goes to "Humanoids, goblinoid".




Got rid of the british pound symbols and just went with plain numbers.  Fixed the 'bane" drop-down list.  Revised file is in the first post.


----------



## silvermane (Dec 8, 2004)

It would be more user-friendly to display descriptive text stating that the assorted weapon modifiers have exceeded +10, instead of #ARG!, which looks ugly.


----------



## Troll Wizard (Dec 10, 2004)

*Magical Armor/Shield Item Creation Added*



			
				silvermane said:
			
		

> It would be more user-friendly to display descriptive text stating that the assorted weapon modifiers have exceeded +10, instead of #ARG!, which looks ugly.




Done, actually it had it said "Not valid weapon" or something simliar, but you couldn't read it in the small box.  So I moved the warning to the right and merged several cells to make larger.  Still need to perhaps fix those other equations that run off that box, but for now the warning should be clear enough.
Fixed a couple of other errors

v3 d/l in my first post now includes the beta version for armor/shield creator.


----------



## JimAde (Dec 10, 2004)

Looking good TW.  Nice work.


----------



## Troll Wizard (Dec 22, 2004)

*Updated with v6 that includes additional work to the wondrous item creator*

The file is an excel spreadsheet (zipped) that allows you to create scrolls, wands, staves, potions, weapons, and armor/shield per D&D 3.5 rule set.  It now includes a slightly more versatile wondrous item creator (as of 3-17-05).  This version is still in need of additional work, but I believe it has enough functionality that people can at least get some usefulness from it.

The wondrous item creator allows you to create the more basic wondrous item.  It also includes a custom "spell" ability section, allowing you to create custom spell abilities.  Though please be forewarned that this function is still limited and by no means replaces a player's and DM perspective on what is balanced for a wondrous item.  IMO spells of "instanteous" duration should not be made into wondrous items with use-activated and continuous activation methods.  This would avoid problems with "continuous" - True Strike, Cure Light Wounds, and many other spells being applied to use-activated and continuous magical items.

If you are interested D/L and review it, check it for any errors with the rules.  As always with magic items the DM has the final say on availability and price.  I am hopeful this will be a beneficial aid to DM and players.

Joe


----------



## Raddu (Jan 2, 2005)

*Great application!*

Troll Wizard, this excel sheet is wonderful.  

I haven't played with it extensively, but so far it is awesome!

I've found a couple of possible issues.

In the Melee Weapon dropdown list I don't see Sword, Long...

Also, on the Armor Worksheet, just like you have each Spell Resistance as a separate entry, you should have Bashing (+1), Bashing (+2), etc.

Robert


----------



## Troll Wizard (Jan 6, 2005)

Raddu said:
			
		

> Troll Wizard, this excel sheet is wonderful.
> 
> I haven't played with it extensively, but so far it is awesome!
> 
> ...




Updated to v5, see my first post above.

Added Sword, Long... quite a few were missing, even some in the missile weapons table.

On the armor sheet I added the missing shield abilities (including Bash), I pretty much had to add a bunch of abliites and edit the existing entries.  I am not sure to leave the Armor/Shield builder combined as is or separate them into an "armor builder" and "shield builder".

I don't see Bashing (+1) or Bashing (+2) in the DMG or SRD, the Bashing ability just bumps the damage size category of a light/heavy shield by two sizes.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Troll Wizard (Mar 17, 2005)

*New version uploaded V6*

It's been a few months, uploaded new v6 that includes additional work to the wondrous item creator.  See my first post above to D/L the file.


----------



## kingpaul (Mar 18, 2005)

It looks very nice...but where's the OGL and Declaration of OGC and PI?


----------



## smetzger (Mar 18, 2005)

kingpaul said:
			
		

> It looks very nice...but where's the OGL and Declaration of OGC and PI?




He isn't claiming to be an OGL or a d20 product; therefore the provisions of the OGL do not apply.

Once you start claiming to be OGL or d20 then you must follow the license, up until that point you can use the general copyright rules.  I have no idea if the spreadsheet is in violation of copyright rules.

Troll Wiz: it would be very easy to turn this into a fully legit OGL/d20 licensed 'product' and if you ever post this on your own website somewhere I think it would be worth the effort.  If you decide to go that route and would like some help send me an email: yoyodyne at webweaver dot zzn dot com


----------



## Troll Wizard (Mar 23, 2005)

Smetzger,

I sent you an email inquiring what I need to make my Magic Item Creator OGL/D20 compliant.

Thanks


----------



## Marasmusine (Mar 26, 2005)

*Wonderous Items*

Hi Troll Wizard, I joined enworld just so I could check out your item creator :>

I'm using it to create something like Gauntlets with Touch Of Fatigue, which is a level 0 spell.
However, if you set Spell Level to 0, the equation returns a base value of 0 gp.
I think spell level 0 should count as level 1/2 for the purposes of the equation.

Edit: I tried the obvious thing of typing in "0.5" for caster level, which works.
I tested Hand of the Mage, which works correctly if Spell Duration is set to "Hours per level" (Mage Hand is Duration: Concentration), Command activated and CL set to 1. (DMG states CL is 2?)


----------



## Troll Wizard (Mar 28, 2005)

Marasmusine said:
			
		

> Hi Troll Wizard, I joined enworld just so I could check out your item creator :>
> 
> I'm using it to create something like Gauntlets with Touch Of Fatigue, which is a level 0 spell.
> However, if you set Spell Level to 0, the equation returns a base value of 0 gp.
> ...




Ok I fixed it now so that when you enter "0 or 0.5" for spell level; it equals 0.5 in the equation.  I also fixed it in the formulas for the stave creator.

See v7 in my first post above.

The excel calculator is purely an electronic aid for the equations in the DMG.  It works pretty well for potions, wands, armor, weapons, and staves, but not so good for wondrous items.  

The player and DM should still compare a "new" wondrous magic item to an existing similiar item to get an idea of its "actual" game value.  Which is based on the (designers criteria) of the item usefulness within the game - the final price is determined "subjectively;" wondrous items with a combat benefit (or significant game mechanic impact) tend to be priced higher and items of a role-playing benefit tend to be price lower... WOTC has said that you can create item's at lower level than what's stated in the book.

Recently there were 4 articles on WOTC website about item creation rules and guidelines, plus S. Reynolds and Monte Cook might still have their web articles up for item creation posted on their websites.  That might help you price new wondrous items.


----------



## Marasmusine (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks, I'll look into those!
At the moment I'm thinking of sending the creator of an item to find specific 'ingredients' rather than just coming up with the GP value. So instead of adjusting the GP value in accordance with the 'game impact' of the item, the ingredients required become harder to get. e.g. Hand of the Mage might only cost 450gp to create but the wizard will need to go out and get a fresh elf hand to mummify which might pose a problem for good characters :>

Anyway, thanks for the update.


----------



## Goblyns Hoard (Mar 31, 2005)

Troll Wiz - great file, just the sort of thing I like to help take the maths out of the equation.  I've not had an in depth look - will do so later tonight if I can.  However I'm seeing a problem in the Wondrous Item creator.  I know this is the weakest area you say isn't as well developed (I imagine it must be a real pain) but it's also the area I'd personally use the most.

Fiirst bug I've noticed - Bonuses aren't being reported correctly in the little summary block. I selected an AC deflection of +2 and it came out fine.  But I selected a strength enhancement of +4 and got a dex enhancement of +2 in the box - not sure why.  Also the skill rank bonuses are coming back one lower than selected.  I notice the Excel equations are both pointing to cell F9 so everything is relating back to the AC bonus rather than what's been selected for other qualities of the item.

Hope this helps
The Hoard


----------



## Troll Wizard (Apr 1, 2005)

Goblyns Hoard said:
			
		

> Troll Wiz - great file, just the sort of thing I like to help take the maths out of the equation.  I've not had an in depth look - will do so later tonight if I can.  However I'm seeing a problem in the Wondrous Item creator.  I know this is the weakest area you say isn't as well developed (I imagine it must be a real pain) but it's also the area I'd personally use the most.
> 
> Fiirst bug I've noticed - Bonuses aren't being reported correctly in the little summary block. I selected an AC deflection of +2 and it came out fine.  But I selected a strength enhancement of +4 and got a dex enhancement of +2 in the box - not sure why.  Also the skill rank bonuses are coming back one lower than selected.  I notice the Excel equations are both pointing to cell F9 so everything is relating back to the AC bonus rather than what's been selected for other qualities of the item.
> 
> ...




Feedback is welcomed!  I fixed the problem cell references.  I also added a DM's price modifier box.  DMs may place a % increase or decrease on custom created items' market price.  My initial post above now includes the updated v8 file.

Again thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Grimgoth (Apr 9, 2005)

Awesome sheet. One thing I noticed is that when you create a wonderous item, you don't allow for multiple stats on the same item. One of our players came up with the "Headband of Clear Thought". +6 WIS/INT. The first +6 costs normal price and the 2nd stat is 1.5 cost. Is there any way to make it possible to add multiple stats on the same item into the sheet?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Troll Wizard (Apr 11, 2005)

Grimgoth said:
			
		

> Awesome sheet. One thing I noticed is that when you create a wonderous item, you don't allow for multiple stats on the same item. One of our players came up with the "Headband of Clear Thought". +6 WIS/INT. The first +6 costs normal price and the 2nd stat is 1.5 cost. Is there any way to make it possible to add multiple stats on the same item into the sheet?
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Not right now, though its not that hard - just time consuming.  Also I was trying to keep the sheet from getting too large by adding too many options.  Though I believe I have an idea to add more options without making the sheet too large - it would require a bit of rewrite though...(more time)

I expect that people want to keep the whole sheet within the monitor viewing area and not have to scroll up/down left/right to see the affects of selection made to the cost and price cells.

Anyway I will try to add it in within the next few weeks.


----------



## Astalanya (Apr 19, 2005)

This is a clean, very useful product. Good job, I'll definitely make use of it in my campaign. Kudos!


----------



## Troll Wizard (Aug 27, 2005)

*Magic Item Creation Spreadsheet v9 uploaded*

Update August 26, 2005
Well it’s been a while since I worked on this but I finally managed to get motivated to get something edited and revised.

All the edits/revisions/changes are in the wondrous item creator sheet.
Instead of one save, one AC, and one ability enhancement option now you can select up to 4 buffs from a long list of options in any kind of combination you wish
Instead of 2 skills now you can select up to 4 skills
I tweaked the custom ability creator a bit, not perfect - it really needs some more flexibility and definitely some kind of explanation in its proper use.

There is definitely room for improvement, but for the simple stuff it should work fine. Eventually I want to be able to pull in a magical sword (or armor) into the wondrous item and place secondary magical abilities on top of any existing +# enhancements... perhaps for the next version.
For the next version I believe I will "try" to finish creating a page where users can add their own special buffs, which automatically show up in the list of options. I did attempt it within this version but unless you are familiar with Excel spreadsheets you can mess up the vlookup commands and therefore the equations.

Anyway enjoy, feedback is always welcomed and appreciated.

See first post to d/l file.


----------



## tuneless bard (Aug 27, 2005)

Arent Items that are in a non-typical format supposed to cost more?
I seem to recall reading that somewhere...because the magic is harder to store in that format...50% more i think...

So a helm of dex would cost 6000 gp...instead of 4000 gp

mostly because they are put in those formats for balancing reasons...
(and i think mostly for monks)
cant have amulet of health, periept of wisdom, amulet of natural armor, and amulet of mighty fists on at the same time...


----------



## Troll Wizard (Aug 27, 2005)

tuneless bard said:
			
		

> Arent Items that are in a non-typical format supposed to cost more?
> I seem to recall reading that somewhere...because the magic is harder to store in that format...50% more i think...
> 
> So a helm of dex would cost 6000 gp...instead of 4000 gp
> ...




Body/slot affinity modifier to the price is in there, once you select the item (robe, belt, etc.), choose the ability and select under the affinity column "yes' or "no" if it has affinity with the slot you have chosen.  If "no" the price increases by x1.5 of base price.  
You still have to be knowledgeable with the rule set, the spreadsheet just does the math for you.


----------



## Kirin'Tor (Aug 27, 2005)

Troll Wizard: I love your creator, and made some personal modification to the first 4 sheets (up through staves) that allow for input of special multipliers and add/subtractors to the final totals. They are very handy for the Eberron crafter who gets various discounts (uusally percentage) on each thing.

If you don't want to incorporate my changes, feel free not to, but it would be very much appreciated - esp. if you could incorporate similar fields into the weapon/armor/wondrous pages! I jsut didn't have the skill to fit them there (also, if you do like the idea, but hate my implementation, feel free to trash it and do your own version- mien was doen for quick personal use & isn't very clean)

My modified version is attached below, for anyone who needs those fields,..


----------



## Troll Wizard (Aug 30, 2005)

Kirin'Tor said:
			
		

> Troll Wizard: I love your creator, and made some personal modification to the first 4 sheets (up through staves) that allow for input of special multipliers and add/subtractors to the final totals. They are very handy for the Eberron crafter who gets various discounts (uusally percentage) on each thing.
> 
> If you don't want to incorporate my changes, feel free not to, but it would be very much appreciated - esp. if you could incorporate similar fields into the weapon/armor/wondrous pages! I jsut didn't have the skill to fit them there (also, if you do like the idea, but hate my implementation, feel free to trash it and do your own version- mien was doen for quick personal use & isn't very clean)
> 
> My modified version is attached below, for anyone who needs those fields,..




Sorry to respond so late, I have never had the chance to play an Eberron campaign and don't know the specific details with the discounts the Eberron crafters receive.  I do have the Eberron campaign book somewhere (I read some of the fluff last year).  I will have to dig it out and review it to see how I can implement those discounts, though I make no promises as to when and if...


----------



## Kirin'Tor (Aug 30, 2005)

Not a problem! Basically, some feats in Eberron (and other books) grant percentage based discounts to the various stages of creation (XP, Time, Creation GP)...The book itself really doesn't give any additional detail, and the little tweaks I made go right along with it. You could just model any updates to the "real" sheet off of my quick and dirty one..

in effect, I just added 2 "% Modifier Fields" to each of the three stages listed above. All the % Discounts are "modifiers" to the "effective base price" of the item. (IE "You treat the base price as 25% lower when calcualting XP costs.). My additions are kind of kludgy, but the get the point across


----------



## Sirgeshko (Apr 11, 2007)

It appears the link to the creator is broken; My browser loads up a file called "clear.gif".
Appropriately, its a blank GIF file!

I am very interested in the creator, as I like to make new magic items and hate doing the calculations!

EDIT: Nevermind, only the attachment at the top is blank. I got it! ^_^


----------



## stonehill_troll (Apr 11, 2007)

Actually a newer version can be found here

http://www.nzcomputers.net/heroforge/

One of the heroforge people Lee Vaughan did some more updates to it.  Look down further for a magic item creator button.


----------

